# GIK ArtPanel Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.gikacoustics.com/images/art_panel_500.jpg[/img]Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics are teaming up to give away the ArtPanels you see in the photo to the left and a lucky member of the Shack is going to get to hang these in their very own home theater room!


*Qualifications*

The qualification period is from November 1, 2009 until January 31, 2010... with the drawing being held the first week of February 2010!
Qualifying members must be registered by January 15, 2010 in order to qualify.

You must have a total post count of at least 10 posts in the forums.

Post in the GIK ArtPanel Giveaway Qualification Thread that you would like to be entered into the drawing.

Winner will agree to post pictures of the ArtPanels mounted in their room in the Home Audio Acoustics forum.

Make sure your equipment is listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.

Shipping will be taken care of for CONUS Lower 48 addresses, otherwise the winner will be responsible for shipping. 

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by January 15, 2010 in order to qualify.

Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here.



Good luck!


----------



## mlkmgr (Jan 24, 2009)

Same question applies to this contest as well. Are we to have 10 posts in this discussion thread or 10 posts overall in the entire website? Thanks for the clarification and opportunity to enter!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, do these 10 posts need to be SINCE Nov 1st?:huh:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I would like to be entered.

Thank you!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Love the ArtPanels! Good luck everyone!


----------



## boarder1995 (Mar 28, 2008)

Posted in the wrong thread. Thanks to rodspirit for point this out.


----------



## rodsprit (Sep 29, 2009)

This isn't where you are supposed to post if you want to enter lottery, this is discussion thread.

The artpanels look really nice.. Didn't even know I could get them until I read this thread. 
Might purchase some for my apartment


----------



## boarder1995 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep, apparently I had a few thread windows open and because they looked similar at the top I managed to post in the wrong one. Thanks for the heads up rodspirit.


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Im qualified please enter me thanks I love these panels

KrazyBassKevin


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*AND THE WINNER IS...*

*ironglen*

Congratulations Glen !!!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

WooHoo! :jump: Never thought I'd win...but my wife is equally happy!

:wave: Thank you HTS and GIK Acoustics!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a spot in mind for placing the ArtPanels. I think it will be very nice (actually the only place they'll go in our current home :bigsmile: ) Wow, thanks again. Finally something of -mine- that will be on the wall that meets WAF, indeed, she is really excited too!


----------



## Gelinas (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Glen,

when will we get to see the beautiful panels installed in your home?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

As soon as I receive them and hang'em! I let Glenn over at GIK know that I was painting and stuff around the house and there was no rush (plus the weather here has been :coocoo: 30+mph wind, then snow, then wind :sad: I keep reminding myself that it's only an inconvenience, not serious, like so many other places that have been hit so devastatingly.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Got'em! Posted a new thread...very nice...


----------

